# ¿Tan puta fui?



## curlyboy20

Buon giorno!

Come se potrebbe dire quella frase in italiano? Per essempio:

_Dios mío, cómo pudo pasar eso? Tan puta fui?
*
Dio mio, come mai quello ha potuto succedere? Sono stato cosi' puttana?


*_Lo sento stranno. Grazie in anticipo,

Jr.


----------



## Geviert

> Buongiorno!
> 
> Come se potrebbe dire quella frase in italiano? Per esempio (doble s es antiguo):
> 
> _Dios mío, ¿cómo pudo pasar eso? ¿Tan puta fui? _(que no se repita)




Si estás utilizando _puta _como encarecedor implícito en el sentido de _tonto_, _necio, _puedes utilizzarlo en modo enfático anteponiéndolo o posponiéndolo a la frase, pero en modo independiente a ella_:* puttana!*__ sono stato così scemo /stupido?_


----------



## Neuromante

Puta jamás ha tenido el significado de "tonta, necia" Jamás Ni retorciendo el idioma y sus usos.


Curly ¿Puedes especificar un poco más? Tanto puede referirse a que se comporto de manera demasiado ligera en el aspecto de "relacionarse" con alguien, como que se porto de forma extremadamente malvada/retorcida. Piensa que no habrá una forma concreta para expresar en otro idioma un a expresión coloquial, habrán cientos dependimndo de cada matiz, clase social, nivel cultural, etc.

Si te refieres a la segunda podría ser: *Sono stata cosi malvagia? *Podría.


----------



## Geviert

> Puta jamás ha tenido el significado de "tonta, necia" Jamás Ni retorciendo el idioma y sus usos.
Click to expand...


Caramba Neuro, te imagino en esta frase jalándote los pelos o golpeando la mesa con el puño, no, no y nooooooo! 

Cuando se desea ser apodíptico no bastan los simbolitos a la mano, hay que argumentar por qué no. En mi caso mi propuesta se basa en uno de los tantos significados aceptados normativamente por la RAE. Basta leer con más atención, no por nada está escrito _encarecedor implícito de_...


----------



## Neuromante

Los símbolos son porque las normas del foro obligan a ponerlos. 
El tono es porque todos, y tú estás incluido, sabemos que lo que has puesto no es correcto. ¿Qué ganas confundiendo a un forero o intentandlo burlarte de otro? Nada ¿verdad? Al menos espero que sea "nada"


----------



## Angel.Aura

È del tutto corretto segnalare il linguaggio inappropriato con e (vi ringrazio Geviert e Neuromante).
Però siamo qui per trovare le possibili soluzioni ai quesiti proposti e in effetti, Neuromante, non credo sia di giovamento essere tanto categorici.


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, _Puta _pertenece al vocabulario estándar, en tu frase Neuro no necesita ningún símbolo o aclaración normativa (tampoco el adverbio _jamás_). En la expresión italiana de Curly (por corregir todavía) _puttana _  tiene, por lo demás, valor *adjetival* en función exclamativa. Si se desea ahondar sobre el caso del sustantivo _puta _se puede, por ejemplo, abrir un hilo en el foro "solo español". Sería interesante. Sobre el resto, deja que al lector evalúe solo la calidad de cada propuesta. Después de todo la intención no es confundir, sino ayudar. Si no estamos de acuerdo, se debe argumentar brevemente por qué.


----------



## ursu-lab

curlyboy20 said:


> Buon giorno!
> 
> Come si potrebbe dire questa frase in italiano? Per esempio:
> 
> _Dios mío, cómo pudo pasar eso? Tan puta fui?
> *
> Dio mio, com'è potuta succedere una cosa simile? Sono stata così puttana?
> 
> 
> *_Mi sembra strano. Grazie in anticipo,
> 
> Jr.



Non so in Perù, però in Spagna "puta" vuol dire solo "puttana" (come in italiano) e questa frase potrebbe dirla solo una donna che ha messo le corna al suo compagno. E anche più di una volta o col suo migliore amico...

Magari, se si considera che in altri paesi, per esempio il Perù, questa parola ha anche un significato gergale diverso da quello classico che appare nel dizionario, si potrebbe spiegarne l'accezione. Ma spiegare e motivare il contrario, cioè il significato che ha nel 99,99% dei casi, mi sembra sinceramente un po' assurdo.
In conclusione, chi ha posto la domanda ha, come spesso e volentieri accade, dimenticato di precisare il contesto. In questo caso indispensabile per dare un aiuto nella traduzione.


----------



## Azzurra

Ma "puta"  (in spagnolo della penisola) non è traducibile in italiano anche con "stronza" ? Per qualsiasi contesto, non necessariamente legato alla sfera sessuale... Non so, magari mi sbaglio, ma ero convinta di sì...


----------



## ursu-lab

Azzurra said:


> Ma "puta"  (in spagnolo della penisola) non è traducibile in italiano anche con "stronza" ? Per qualsiasi contesto, non necessariamente legato alla sfera sessuale... Non so, magari mi sbaglio, ma ero convinta di sì...



Un esempio di frase? Personalmente non ho mai sentito *un uomo* dire "¿tan puta fui?" in Spagna. Tranne in certi contesti di rapporto con lo stesso sesso.

 Detto così, allora anche in italiano puoi dire a una tua amica "che troia che sei!" per dire che è una stronza o addirittura con affetto e simpatia se lo dici con un sorriso, tipo "bella stronza", o "ciao, stronzona"... 
Insomma, senza il contesto, tutto può voler dire tutto e niente, no?


----------



## Azzurra

Nell'esempio di frase che dici tu, pensa che avevo in mente proprio quella!  Che poi è la più tipica... Comunque, certo, in base al contesto se ne possono dire mille di opzioni, in linea di massima dividevo tra l'insulto specifico e il puta  _pass-partout_,  che come indicazione di massima può essere il nostro "stronza" 

edit: solo declinato al femminile naturalmente... Non si possono fare esempi di altre lingue in questo forum, ma succede in altre lingue, dove quell'insulto perde completamente il senso originale... Comunque aspettiamo il contesto, lungi da me qualsiasi polemica, era solo perché mi sembrava la più tipica traduzione in italiano, quando il senso è figurato...


----------



## Geviert

> Non so in Perù, però in Spagna "puta" vuol dire solo "puttana"  (come in italiano) e questa frase potrebbe dirla solo una donna che ha  messo le corna al suo compagno. E anche più di una volta o col suo  migliore amico...
> 
> Magari, se si considera che in altri paesi, per esempio il Perù, questa  parola ha anche un significato gergale diverso da quello classico che  appare nel dizionario, si potrebbe spiegarne l'accezione. Ma spiegare e  motivare il contrario, cioè il significato che ha nel 99,99% dei casi,  mi sembra sinceramente un po' assurdo.
> In conclusione, chi ha posto la domanda ha, come spesso e volentieri  accade, dimenticato di precisare il contesto. In questo caso  indispensabile per dare un aiuto nella traduzione.



Credevo che fosse chiaro in spagnolo, di nuovo allora (l'ultima volta però): 



> Si se desea ahondar sobre el caso del sustantivo _puta _se puede, por ejemplo, abrir un hilo en el foro "solo español". Sería interesante... En mi caso mi propuesta se basa en *uno *de los tantos significados aceptados normativamente por la RAE. *Basta leer con más atención,* no por nada está escrito _encarecedor implícito de_...


.


E basta poi con questo _incipit _"non so in Perù", "in Chile",  " in Colombia", "in Tenerife": discutiamo sullo standard e non parliamo né di dialetti né di americanismi, quindi più rigore.


----------



## curlyboy20

Ciao, amici.

Credo che ho dovuto essere piu' specifico, ma per me *"puta*" ha soltanto il significato de ***"puttana", *una donna promiscua che ha sesso con diversi uomini. Certamente nel Peru ci sono espressioni che hanno la parola puta compresa ma il significato e' lo stesso.

Quindi, sarebbe giusto dire, *Dio mio, com'e' potuto succedere quello? Sono stata cosi' ****putanna?*


----------



## Geviert

> Quindi, sarebbe giusto dire, *Dio mio, com'è potuta succedere quello? Sono stata così puttana?*



En el significado especificado, sí, del mismo modo con las variantes posibles que se han propuesto anteriormente (_troia _por ejemplo). Si usas sono stat*o* (el error en la frase original) es masculino.


----------



## Pinairun

En España, muchas veces se aplican los calificativos de "puta" y "zorra" con significado de "mala", "traidora", "desleal", "falsa"... Sobre todo, si lo dice una de sí misma.


----------



## Geviert

Pinairun said:


> En España, muchas veces se aplican los calificativos de "puta" y "zorra" con significado de "mala", "traidora", "desleal", "falsa"... Sobre todo, si lo dice una de sí misma.




Según Ursu (#8), _*todas *_esas variantes que citas pertenecerían al 00,01% de los casos posibles (para no hablar de los diferentes usos enfáticos, encarecedores, etc. que tiene también _puttana _en italiano, por favor). Los porcentajes non son su fuerte al parecer.


----------



## 0scar

curlyboy20 said:


> _Dios mío, ¿cómo pudo pasar eso?, ¿tan puta fui?
> _


 
¿Cuál es el contexto?


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:
			
		

> _puttana! __sono stato così scemo /stupido?_


La prima parte in ogni caso non ha nessun senso, a meno che tu non stia insultando qualcuno o ti sia dimenticato di scrivere "Eva"/"miseria", ecc. come imprecazione.



Geviert said:


> Según Ursu (#8), _*todas *_esas variantes que citas pertenecerían al 00,01% de los casos posibles (para no hablar de los diferentes usos enfáticos, encarecedores, etc. que tiene también _puttana _en italiano, por favor). Los porcentajes non son su fuerte al parecer.



DRAE:

*3.     * adj. *necio*      (‖ tonto).

Yo me refiero al significado de "necio"/ "tonto", no al de "cabrón"  citado por Pinairun (falso, desleial, malo, traidor, etc). Me parece a mí que *no *es lo mismo ser un pobre tonto o un paleto que un (hijo de) p. Como dijo Camilo José Cela, al igual que no es lo mismo.... 
¿Qué culpa tiene un bobo de ser bobo? En cambio, un "stronzo", dicho de una persona mala y falsa, por ejemplo, y no en broma, es culpable por definición.

O, almeno, se per te è la stessa cosa *in italiano* dire a uno che è uno scemo o uno stronzo, credo che potresti trovarti in un bel guaio. Gli insulti non sono il tuo forte a quanto pare...
Se dici "sono stato uno scemo" puoi voler dire che hai semplicemente peccato di ingenuità anche senza fare danni a nessuno, mentre se dici "sono stato uno stronzo" hai fatto sicuramente del male a qualcuno. Ah, dimenticavo: in italiano un uomo non direbbe mai di sé "sono stato una p...a" (o "un p...o") senza essere gay e riferirsi ai rapporti sessuali.




curlyboy20 said:


> Ciao, amici.
> 
> Credo che ho dovuto essere piu' specifico, ma per me *"puta*" ha soltanto il significato de ***"puttana", *una  donna promiscua che ha sesso con diversi uomini. Certamente nel Peru ci  sono espressioni che hanno la parola puta compresa ma il significato e'  lo stesso.
> 
> Quindi, sarebbe giusto dire, *Dio mio, com'è potuto succedere quello? Sono stata così ****puttana?*




No, Curlyboy, la frase corregida por Geviert estaba mal, en italiano el "quello" allí no funciona y "potuto" acaba en "o".
Y "buongiorno" también se puede escribir "buon giorno", como "buona sera/buonasera" y "buona notte/buonanotte": las dos formas son correctas.


----------



## Geviert

> La prima parte in ogni caso non ha nessun senso, a meno che tu non stia  insultando qualcuno o ti sia dimenticato di scrivere "Eva"/"miseria",  ecc. come imprecazione.
Click to expand...


A volte mi fai dubitare del tuo spagnolo Ursu. Di nuovo: 



> *Si *estás utilizando _puta _como *encarecedor implícito *en el sentido de _tonto_, _necio, _puedes utilizzarlo en modo *enfático *anteponiéndolo o posponiéndolo a la frase, *pero en modo independiente a ella: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 _puttana! _-> (_porca_) _puttana_! _sono stato...

_Se vogliamo sapere cosa vuol dire il termine _encarecedor _in linguistica, allora basta chiedere semplicemente (_rafforzativo_). Puoi anche aprire un thread nel forum "solo italiano" (ma poi mi offri un caffè però ). Mai cancellare un contributo se non sei sicura ("a meno che..."). 



> No, Curlyboy, la frase corregida por Geviert estaba mal, *en italiano el "quello" allí no funciona y "potuto" acaba en "o"*


.

Come prova che non leggi con attenzione, Ursu, ti chiedo per favore di citare testualmente dove ho corretto male la frase in questione. 


Buona domenica a tutti! 
Io ormai ho già dato!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Geviert, in italiano non si impreca dicendo  puttana! 
O ci si rivolge a una donna insultandola, o bisogna aggiungere qualcosa (come spiegava ursu-lab):_ porca  puttana_ o  _puttana miseria/eva_.
E con questo spero abbiamo chiarito l'uso in italiano e le possibili traduzioni alla frase proposta.

*Prego astenersi dal postare in assenza di maggiore contesto o senza provvedere contributi fondamentali per la questione posta al messaggio #1.
*
Grazie per la collaborazione.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Geviert

> Geviert, in italiano non si impreca dicendo  puttana!
> O ci si rivolge a una donna insultandola, o bisogna aggiungere qualcosa (come spiegava ursu-lab):_ porca  puttana_ o  _puttana miseria/eva_.
> E con questo spero abbiamo chiarito l'uso in italiano e le possibili traduzioni alla frase proposta.



Salve Angel,

Io non ho scritto che si usi da solo come imprecazione, ma bensì come (ripeto per Lei) rafforzativo implicito alle suddette espresioni volgari. L'esempio *esplicito *con porca  che Lei cita non è di Ursu, bensì mio e doveva bastare per dimostrare che, in fondo, non siamo in disaccordo, ma semplicemente non conosciamo gli stessi termini in castigliano (oltre a citare maliziosamente correzioni non fatte dalla mia persona, mi riferisco a Ursu). Dal mio modesto parere, questo thread non ha bisogno di nessun contributo aggiuntivo, è già risolto con il chiarimento del richiedente (cfr. #13). Grazie.


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:
			
		

> ti chiedo per favore di citare testualmente dove ho corretto male la frase in questione.







			
				Geviert said:
			
		

> *Dio mio, com'è potuta succedere quello? *


Frase corretta: Dio mio, com'è potut*o* succedere? (sottinteso "ciò")

oppure:

Dio mio, com'è potut*a* succedere una *cosa *simile/una cosa del genere?

Non c'è di che. Mi devi tu un caffè...


----------



## curlyboy20

Mamma mia, non ho mai pensato che la parola "puta" potessi creare tanto problema!  Ringrazio a tutti per l'aiuto. Questa frase e' di una -- sciocca -- canzone di una banda che mi piace. Niente di personale =)


----------



## Geviert

Te lo offro lo stesso, certo, ma l'osservazione dovrebbe essere sulle correzioni effetivamente fatte (in rosso), non sulle omissioni (doveva essere chiaro il punto sulla concordanza): se dovessi correggere ogni parola, dovrei prima battere cassa! (per il caffè ovvio ).

PS. non è un problema, Curly, semplicemente è il nostro modo di imparare, más me pegas, más te quiero...in fondo ci vogliamo troppo bene.


----------

